# At a loss..



## TowHitch1 (May 19, 2015)

This may be a long stretch, but what the hell.

My Tag is for LE Bull Elk Oquirres.

For two months I have been on a mad rush attempting to gain LO access to West Canyon Road (Locked gate at the fork,Sign says need permission to access), and others. I have attempted to door knock and have not had any success. Seems like the county records are shot.

https://www.google.com/maps/place/W...m2!3m1!1s0x87529e6533593023:0x854039f27fe0de5

Anyone here a land Owner ( or know one) within the Oquirre/Stansbury unit I could contact or door knock to get access to land that has elk on it? I am willing to pay or even work for access. I hate to let this tag go to waste and not be able to get another till 2021.

Thanks!

-----Tow


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Believe it or not there are elk above Stockton and Ophir.......A lot of public land there...Just sayin'..;-)


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

You can go up Ophir Canyon, I believe, and do so on open, public land. There is private around, but had a buddy go up there last year without issue. Target the upper end of Settlement Canyon, Rocky, and Lowe Peaks. The elk are there, getting one out without horses will be an experience you don't soon forget.

You can also come up from the Salt Lake/Utah County side at the break over point of Butterfield and Main Canyons. It's a hike, but you can get access that way as well. PM me if you want additional info. Getting an elk out this direction without horses will be a death march as well, so plan accordingly.


----------



## TowHitch1 (May 19, 2015)

I will check up Soldier Canyon tomorrow


----------



## TowHitch1 (May 19, 2015)

Thanks MW


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

You have the premium correct? If thats the case its likely you wont see this tag again. If your health holds maybe 2041; if your lucky. I have no experience hunting the oquirhs but take the advice of MW and ridgetop or anyone else with nuggets of knowledge and go big. Access to private would be nice but dont count on that or you will likely eat the tag. PM me when you have a plan as the oquirhs are relatively close to me and I own several horses. I have prior commitments to help some other friends if they get elk down this year but depending on timing I may be able to help you out with the horse deal. Good luck


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

I have an archery deer tag for this unit. I too have not had any luck with finding much public access at least from the salt lake county side. My son has an anyweapon tag and can hunt all three thus will be going on the ML and I am trying to find some easier terrain that he can tag his first buck. I am heading up early tomorrow for one last full day of going at it. I can tell you that the hikes are long and steep and it takes a bit to cover ground but the animals are there. I sure do miss my horses! Hopefully I will have a post come Sunday with a success story. I will keep an eye out for elk.

Cheddar


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm at a loss with the fact that your so hung up on hunting West Canyon.
 If I had your tag, that would be one of the last places I would consider hunting.
JMHO.


----------



## TowHitch1 (May 19, 2015)

ridgetop said:


> I'm at a loss with the fact that your so hung up on hunting West Canyon.
> If I had your tag, that would be one of the last places I would consider hunting.
> JMHO.


Thanks Ridge. Hows the Grantsville side look?


----------



## TowHitch1 (May 19, 2015)

3arabians said:


> You have the premium correct? If thats the case its likely you wont see this tag again. If your health holds maybe 2041; if your lucky. I have no experience hunting the oquirhs but take the advice of MW and ridgetop or anyone else with nuggets of knowledge and go big. Access to private would be nice but dont count on that or you will likely eat the tag. PM me when you have a plan as the oquirhs are relatively close to me and I own several horses. I have prior commitments to help some other friends if they get elk down this year but depending on timing I may be able to help you out with the horse deal. Good luck


I appreciate that. Will let you know


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

TowHitch1 said:


> Thanks Ridge. Hows the Grantsville side look?


Like that has been already said over and over and over again before, there are very few elk on the Stansburys and the one or two shooters that are there , the locals are keeping very tight lipped about.
Have you been able to talk on the phone or go out scouting with the many folks that have already offered help on this forum?


----------



## TowHitch1 (May 19, 2015)

ridgetop said:


> Like that has been already said over and over and over again before, there are very few elk on the Stansburys and the one or two shooters that are there , the locals are keeping very tight lipped about.
> Have you been able to talk on the phone or go out scouting with the many folks that have already offered help on this forum?


I have done some scouting (not too much though unfortunately). It has been hard this year. 4 kids and 13 hour work days has made it difficult. I never thought I would even get the tag lol. You have a valid point Ridge.


----------



## Utahyounggun (Nov 5, 2014)

There's some good bulls on the stansbury range. But this unit has gone downhill dramatically in the last few years. If your wanting to kill a good bull or even a rag horn your going to have to work your butt off for it.


----------



## Utahyounggun (Nov 5, 2014)

Interesting I've seen more elk on the stansburys this year then I have on the oqiurahs. Although I haven't even been looking for elk but last year my buddy had the archery tag and they hunted oqiurahs hard and only saw a handful of bulls and ended up getting a shot the last day of the hunt.


----------



## Fly22 (Sep 16, 2007)

Focus on west side of oquirrh, forget the east side ie west canyon.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

TowHitch1 said:


> I have done some scouting (not too much though unfortunately). It has been hard this year. 4 kids and 13 hour work days has made it difficult. I never thought I would even get the tag lol. You have a valid point Ridge.


Well. the good thing is that you do have a long season ahead of you. 
I'm already committed to helping a friend on the Wasatch LE elk this year.
If you still need some help on the late rifle season, I know where some good bulls were hanging in early Nov. last year and I should have time to get out and show you around then.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

TH - that's a good offer from Ridge top if you still haven't tagged out by then. I don't have late season knowledge on the unit, and am already commited to several hunts. but would be happy to speak. I'd be more than happy to talk to you though if you have questions, and i'll tell you what I know. I second what has been said though - forget West Canyon and focus on the west side of the Oquirrhs south of Main Canyon. I'd put my efforts there.


----------



## TowHitch1 (May 19, 2015)

ridgetop said:


> Well. the good thing is that you do have a long season ahead of you.
> I'm already committed to helping a friend on the Wasatch LE elk this year.
> If you still need some help on the late rifle season, I know where some good bulls were hanging in early Nov. last year and I should have time to get out and show you around then.


I went out FINALLY and saw some promise. If I don't fill I will def contact. Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Just a quick tidbit for anyone thinking of hunting the Stansburys for elk. I just spoke to a friend who has a buddy that spent 3 days out there looking for elk. Didn't see a one. Now, I don't know where he was looking, and have no time on the that range personally, BUT 3 days and no elk would say a lot to me. Especially on an LE rifle tag.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have seen elk only one time on the Stansbury mountains. There sure are a bunch that hang around the Anderson Ranch subdivision in the winter though, not sure where they go in the summer. A lot of deer and bighorn sheep on that range too.


----------



## muleman (Nov 9, 2007)

Anyone seeing any below the tv towers on the Tooele side? Or Pass cyn?


----------



## rockroller (Dec 7, 2008)

2 years ago when my son had a rifle tag we glasses some under the towers.It's a long ways up there though!


----------

